# WHOOOO'S THE WHISTLE BLOWER ? HE'S THE DIRTY LYING WHISTLE BLOWER.....!



## nononono (Oct 30, 2019)

*OH MY.........Adam Schiff's head is gunna explode......!*





 
 
              Benny       

*✔*            @bennyjohnson



https://twitter.com/bennyjohnson/status/1189659012058558466







BREAKING 

	
	
		
		
	


	





The White House “whistleblower” is Eric Ciaramella.
- Registered Democrat
- Worked for Obama
- Worked with Joe Biden
- Worked for CIA Director John Brennan
- Vocal critic of Trump
- Helped initiate the Russia “collusion” investigation hoax
https://www.realclearinvestigations.com/articles/2019/10/30/whistleblower_exposed_close_to_biden_brennan_dnc_oppo_researcher_120996.html …



*Federal documents reveal that the 33-year-old Ciaramella, a registered Democrat held *
*over from the Obama White House, previously worked with former Vice President Joe Biden 
and former CIA Director John Brennan, a vocal critic of Trump who helped initiate the 
Russia “collusion” investigation of the Trump campaign during the 2016 election. 







There's the piece of " Schiff " trying to bring down a Presidency....
Along with his Pony Pal Adam Schiff for Brains.....*


----------

